# Human



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't know if this has been posted here or not ...

There is a arborist on YouTube with a channel name of *Human*. He took a *very bad fall *a couple of months ago.




Long recovery ahead.


----------



## Greenerpastures (Oct 15, 2017)

That would make you think, danger every where in this game.
Sure hope he had insurance, not being funny, but when your laid
up and can't pay the bills, its a tough sutuation to be in.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Oct 15, 2017)

He is covered.

In one of his follow up videos, the orthopedic surgeon said he would recover, probably "fully", but he should expect future "health issues" in his life.


----------



## Greenerpastures (Oct 15, 2017)

Good to hear he will recover, not so good to hear he may have other issues,
but one thing is for sure, he is lucky to have sustained no life threatening injuries.

Am quite crocked myself, I used to work 7 days a week from 8 in the morning to
3 or 4 the next morning, tell you now it catches up with you, only so much the
human body can take.

Regards, john


----------



## jomoco (Oct 15, 2017)

Too many climbers don't realize SRT's a force multiplier at the redirect point.

This poor bloke learned about it the hard way.

Jomoco


----------



## d1hamby (Oct 16, 2017)

He did a video on a small pair of hedge shears last week from his wheelchair.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 30, 2017)

I’ve followed the channel for awhile now. Shocked me when he fell.

He can be a knucklehead sometimes but I do think he is truly knowledgeable. It’s the kind of channel I like. He puts it all out there. His successes, his mistakes, his insights. I’m sure this setback will make him a better professional in his field.

Great quality video too. I wish him the best on a full recovery.

ClimbingArborist recently injured himself as well with a handsaw. Ligaments damaged on the top of the hand. Hope he does well also.


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 14, 2017)

This guy was pretty amazing for only climbing for a year.. HOWEVER, he was making a lot of small mistakes and not taking them too seriously... Small mistakes are wake up calls.. if you don't fix it, something bad is bound to happen...


----------



## TBS (Jan 13, 2020)

murphy4trees said:


> This guy was pretty amazing for only climbing for a year.. HOWEVER, he was making a lot of small mistakes and not taking them too seriously... Small mistakes are wake up calls.. if you don't fix it, something bad is bound to happen...



Eventually small mistakes turn into a big one and that is what happened, he anchored to a rotten portion of the tree and it failed. I used to hate his channel because always came off as bit of a know it all but he's changed alot since then and now I watch regularly. The dude has gone through a little bit of **** in his life.


----------



## Dave P 71801 (Sep 21, 2020)

I also had a bad fall in June of 2013 I was in a maple that had multiple codoms I was climbing ddrt I was tied into the largest of them and I was rigging off the second largest I went to swing over to the one I was rigging off of and the one I was tied into broke I fell somewhere between 25 and 35 ft different people said different heights it took two years before I could walk again on my own and another year after that before I could climb and it took till earlier this year when I lost my job because of covid that I started climbing on a regular basis doing production work again I can speak from personal experience an accident like that will change you I used to feel so comfortable in the tree now I'm so nervous and uneasy I sometimes I feel like I'm shaking the whole tree as the days go by it gets better. I served as a 2336 in the Marine Corps for those that don't know what that is it's a EOD technician( explosive Ordnance disposal) basically I was military bomb squad and for the first three months I was climbing again I would have given anything to go back to Afghanistan as an EOD because they're at least I wouldn't live to regret my mistakes I refused to wear my marshmallow suit over there my lieutenant asked me why and my reply was I don't want to survive a mistake but I have made it to the point where here is better than there


----------



## toadman (Dec 14, 2020)

I ended up really lucky in '16, I fell a significant distance... my boss said 65 feet, I don't actually know. 
Landed on the yet to be cleared pile of limbs & broke several ribs. 
Thankful I didn't die, or more seriously injure myself. 
I actually showed up for work a few days later & was told to "get back home & go to bed for a month". 
My boss was a great guy & super understanding.
I was stupid tho think I should climb like that, & blessed with a high pain tolerance, low situational awareness, and incredible stubbornness.
I follow his channel, but only recently and never knew about this. 
He has an interesting attitude I don't always agree with, but I like his saw reviews.


----------

